# VW Lease Pull Ahead Programs?



## BC485 (Jun 27, 2010)

Is anyone aware of any VW lease pull ahead programs? My lease is set to expire in March, but I am quickly approaching my mileage limit. Does VW ever offer these programs, which allow you to "walk away" from your lease early without paying a termination fee and without paying the last payments (typically six months early)? I seem to remember one back in November or December. I would love to get out of my MkV Jetta and into a new CC!

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

BC485 said:


> Is anyone aware of any VW lease pull ahead programs? My lease is set to expire in March, but I am quickly approaching my mileage limit. Does VW ever offer these programs, which allow you to "walk away" from your lease early without paying a termination fee and without paying the last payments (typically six months early)? I seem to remember one back in November or December. I would love to get out of my MkV Jetta and into a new CC!
> 
> Thanks!


VW does offer these programs every now and then, that will allow you to get out of your lease early - if you lease a new model, but there is nothing like that available right now.


----------



## BC485 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for the information. When one of these programs is in effect, is it usually advertised on VW.com?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

BC485 said:


> Thank you for the information. When one of these programs is in effect, is it usually advertised on VW.com?


No, it is never advertised on VW.com, instead it is usually a targeted campain - people that qualify get notified.


----------



## BC485 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information; it is much appreciated!


----------



## BC485 (Jun 27, 2010)

It appears that a Pull Ahead Program is in effect right now for Jetta owners where VW will pay up to the last four (4) payments remaining on any leases, so long as the the owner finances or leases a new VW with VW Credit. Can anyone provide any more details about this? I have five remaining payments on my Jetta lease . . . would I be able to make the fifth payment and take advantage of this program, or would I need to wait until the fifth payment is actually due to take advantage?


----------



## Dokebi (Feb 17, 2006)

*Correct*

as of 10-1-10, the lease pull ahead program is only available for the 2011 Jetta...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Dokebi said:


> as of 10-1-10, the lease pull ahead program is only available for the 2011 Jetta...


That is not correct. Pull-ahead is available for selected Jetta leassees, and there is no limit on what model they can get - any 2010 or 2011 VW.


----------



## Dokebi (Feb 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That is not correct. Pull-ahead is available for selected Jetta leassees, and there is no limit on what model they can get - any 2010 or 2011 VW.


 My bad... Mico is correct... on any 2010 or 2011 VW financed or leased through VCI...


----------



## spazdlc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Mk5 Jetta/2010 Leased @ Hayward Cali*

From everyone's responses, it does seem a go for the "Pull-Ahead":thumbup: Program. But of course making sure if my dealership does it-I will ask them as well;

Basically, After returning my Jetta IF the dealership does offer it, everything went fine, no term. fee what-so-ever, DOES THIS MEAN:

1) I can get another vehicle, Leased/Purchased what ever i can get approved on, on the same day? 

2) Can I transfer payments onto another Vdub per say???


ps. If that's possible, R36/R32 Baby, Here I Come!


----------



## BC485 (Jun 27, 2010)

Is there any truth to the rumor that VW has extended the Lease Pull Ahead program for November 2010 to encompass more Jetta leases and now Touareg leases? If so, what is the range of lease termination dates that now qualify? My lease on my 2008 Jetta expires on April 9, 2011, and I would love to take advantage of the Sign Then Drive specials going on this month to get into a new CC. If I do not quality for the Lease Pull Ahead program, what are the chances that my dealership would help me to get out of my lease early? Thanks!


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

spazdlc said:


> From everyone's responses, it does seem a go for the "Pull-Ahead":thumbup: Program. But of course making sure if my dealership does it-I will ask them as well;
> 
> Basically, After returning my Jetta IF the dealership does offer it, everything went fine, no term. fee what-so-ever, DOES THIS MEAN:
> 
> ...


Lease pull aheads are simple. If you lease falls under the programs and you have been in good standing with VW Credit for the term of the lease you will be able to take part. You have to lease or finance a NEW VW with VW Credit (not an audi at a store that sells vw-audi). No CPO and no used VWs. The spirit of the program is to pull you out early to help fill the dealers with more CPO cars and put a new VW in your driveway sooner.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

BC485 said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor that VW has extended the Lease Pull Ahead program for November 2010 to encompass more Jetta leases and now Touareg leases? If so, what is the range of lease termination dates that now qualify? My lease on my 2008 Jetta expires on April 9, 2011, and I would love to take advantage of the Sign Then Drive specials going on this month to get into a new CC. If I do not quality for the Lease Pull Ahead program, what are the chances that my dealership would help me to get out of my lease early? Thanks!


You are correct, it has been extended, but only lease ending by March 2011 qualify.

You have to understand that nothing comes for free. if your dealer covers your remaining payments - that means that your deal is thinner by that much. They might be able to buy out your car, but they have to be able to sell it for some profit, otherwise it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Braswch (Apr 22, 2006)

*Passat lease pull ahead?*

How about a lease pull ahead program for the Passatt?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Braswch said:


> How about a lease pull ahead program for the Passatt?


Right now - it is only for Jetta and Touareg leases.


----------



## simbany1 (Jul 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Right now - it is only for Jetta and Touareg leases.


Any idea if VW Credit will start to include other models besides the Jetta and Touareg? I have a Passat with 4 months left on the lease and a 2011 CC on my dealer's lot (with the specs that I want), but unfortunately can't take advantage of the pull ahead program. 

Thanks!


----------



## Braswch (Apr 22, 2006)

*Passat Lease Pull ahead program*



[email protected] said:


> Right now - it is only for Jetta and Touareg leases.


Has anyone heard what pull ahead programs are available for December? Anything for existing Passat leases?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Braswch said:


> Has anyone heard what pull ahead programs are available for December? Anything for existing Passat leases?
> 
> Thanks!


There is no change for December, Jetta Touareg only.


----------



## Braswch (Apr 22, 2006)

*Lease Pull Ahead for Passat?*



[email protected] said:


> There is no change for December, Jetta Touareg only.


 Any word on a possible lease pull ahead program for current Passat leases in Jan?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Braswch said:


> Any word on a possible lease pull ahead program for current Passat leases in Jan?


 For now - there is no lease pull-ahead at all.


----------

